
Sophia Stewart: Matrix, Terminator Author Battles On - olalonde
http://www.celestebateman.com/Africulture/2012/07/26/sophia-stewart-matrix-terminator-writer-battles-on/
======
msg
<http://www.snopes.com/politics/business/matrix.asp>

~~~
betterunix
Unfortunately, this hoax is easy to believe. Hollywood _has_ screwed writers
out of their royalties in the past:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forrest_gump#Author_controvers...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forrest_gump#Author_controversy)

------
ryusage
This case is really pretty interesting, whether the movies were actually
plagiarized or not, but man, this article is _so_ bad. I can't get over how
bad it really is. Why would you want to post this here?

Over-the-top tone, broken links and misspellings aside, it just doesn't have
any real sources. It claims Snopes as one source, but as msg linked here,
Snopes actually completely contradicts this article. The main source for it
appears to really just be Sophia Stewart herself, if you believe the article's
author at all.

I looked for another site that would have a more objective analysis of the
whole thing, and this[1] is the best I found in short order. Even that one's
not great.

The most interesting point, I think, is that the Wachowskis were only 21 and
23 in 1986 [2], and they were apparently just working as carpenters while
making comic books on the side. I can't imagine they had a lot of money to
solicit scripts through magazines at that point.

[1] [http://blogs.indiewire.com/shadowandact/sophia-stewart-
the-m...](http://blogs.indiewire.com/shadowandact/sophia-stewart-the-matrix-
lawsuit-conspiracy-or-hoax#)

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wachowskis>

------
MWil
As soon as the Matrix came out, there were all sorts of reports that the story
was not original. As far as damages go...I'm not entirely sure that the claim
to the story is where the money lies. Subjectively, the story is crap and I
can think of a million ways to have made the story more interesting that were
not explored. That movie was a blockbuster for its visual effects. Period.

~~~
Tycho
Although some of the premises of the story (eg using humans as batteries... Or
was it power sources?) seem illconceived, there we numerous memorable scenes
from the film which didn't have anything in particular to do with visual
effects, just great film-making. Like Smith's virus speech, or the costume
styles, or the invocation of lots of different types of philosophy.

~~~
MWil
Which again, are not parts of the story which are claimed to have been stolen.
I would be fine with using the broad category of film-making instead of just
visual effects.

------
Tycho
Is there a list of purported similarities or stolen lines somewhere?

